# Used fry oil soap....



## Ford (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi. Made a small batch used fry oil soap. From a friends diner. Looks ok. Have not tried it yet. With my original pink mold. Used " canola oil" in the lye calculator. CO and OO and castor. To fill in rest of recipe. 1.7/1 lye concentration. 3% SF. Also added 4ozs. Almond milk. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 9, 2020)

How does it smell? Good reuse of materials but used fry oil always smells pretty strong. Hello from fellow New Hampshirite.


----------



## Ford (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi, knew it would smell. So I used cherry-almond (it was on sale) fragrance. Also put in ground oatmeal. Trying to give it a chance at being a decent bar of soap. Thanks.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 9, 2020)

It looks nice, Ford. Soaping with used oil is something I haven't done before.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 9, 2020)

I triple rendered used bacon grease and make soap out of it often. It’s one of my favorites!!


----------



## Ford (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi. This is how I labeled it. This was a gift. To a very close friend and his family.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 4, 2021)

Interesting! Did you filter and clean it in any other ways first?


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 4, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I triple rendered used bacon grease and make soap out of it often. It’s one of my favorites!!


My grandmother made her soap from bacon grease. I don't know how she rendered it, but she always kept a pot of it in her kitchen.


----------



## Ford (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi. Yes. Drained it thru a cheese cloth. Folded a few times. Did pick up a few bits. 
    Bacon grease was always tossed. In our house growing up. Never learned how to use it.  I did learn how to eat it. BACON!!!!!


----------



## Soap Dude (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm getting ready to make a batch using used canola frying oil from our restaurant. I'm experimenting as our restaurant provides plenty of the used canola oil. I made a filter by drilling a couple dozen 1/8"  holes in the bottom of a bucket that would slip loosely into a tallish six gallon bucket. I removed the cardboard tubes from several rolls of TP and wedged them into the bottom of the upper bucket. It takes a while for the oil to percolate through the TP but it gets it very clean.


----------



## KimW (Feb 4, 2021)

Love me some plain soap.  Nicely done on recycle and reuse! 

Just a thought - while the smell of used oil may not be apparent in the finished soap or when the soap has dried, the smell will usually be apparent when the soap is used, even with a very strong FO.  Besides careful filtering, as stated by @Soap Dude, you can lessen and sometimes be rid of that problem by also salting it out (also known as rendering or cleaning).  Add some hard oil (I find 1 part hard oil to 3 parts liquid oil (1:3) works pretty good, and 1:4 can work with colder winter temps), so that the oils thicken/harden enough to skim off the top when cooled.  Depending on how used the oil is, you can often get some pretty clean smelling oil with just one or two renderings/cleanings.


----------



## Ford (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi yes, the smell is more noticeable now. With use. I used cherry almond frag. Originally.


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

You could always salt out the soap to get rid of the smell.  Of course, you'll have to re-add your fragrance oil and have to start the cure time again, which isn't a happy thing, but it might be better than gifting soap that "stinketh".   Or, if you've already gifted the soap, perhaps salting out would be of interest in the future.  @DeeAnna has written the best article I've seen on salting out soap, complete with very good videos on the process.





						Salting-out soap | Soapy Stuff
					

Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.




					classicbells.com


----------



## Ford (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi, thank you. I will go search and absorb that data. My brain still only works 8 bits, per bite at a time.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 5, 2021)

Ford said:


> Hi. Yes. Drained it thru a cheese cloth. Folded a few times. Did pick up a few bits.
> Bacon grease was always tossed. In our house growing up. Never learned how to use it.  I did learn how to eat it. BACON!!!!!



I always have a small jar of bacon fat in the fridge ... I love the taste it imparts on other foods.  But never had enough to make soap with.


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

Ford said:


> Hi, thank you. I will go search and absorb that data. My brain still only works 8 bits, per bite at a time.


hahaha - Me too, @Ford, me too.  I'm definitely thankful, and spoiled, by the world of YouTube!


----------



## Ladka (Feb 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> ... perhaps salting out would be of interest in the future.  @DeeAnna has written the best article I've seen on salting out soap, complete with very good videos on the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The site is unavailable


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

Ladka said:


> The site is unavailable


Arooo?  That's odd...it works for me - including the video links.


----------



## melonpan (Feb 5, 2021)

Ladka said:


> The site is unavailable





KimW said:


> Arooo?  That's odd...it works for me - including the video links.


For some reason it doesn't work for me either now, but I visited it without problem last week... So odd.


----------



## KimW (Feb 5, 2021)

hmmmm - I wonder if it's a country thing?  I'm in the USA and the site is served from the USA.  Just installed a different browser to rule out any type of cache in my main browser, and the site comes up fine.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 5, 2021)

The Classic Bells website is very much functional. I'm the site owner and administrator. And it's the main way for me to make my living, so I use it a fair bit almost every day.


----------



## melonpan (Feb 6, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> The Classic Bells website is very much functional. I'm the site owner and administrator. And it's the main way for me to make my living, so I use it a fair bit almost every day.


I'm not sure if it was a momentary thing when I tried the link the other day (I got a DNS error) but I can access the page fine now


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 6, 2021)

If I'm updating the particular webpage you want to view, you might see an error briefly. That kind of error only lasts while the file is being uploaded to my website -- usually well under a minute per interruption.

Sometimes my internet service provider does updates and other maintenance work. My ISP is based in California, and they often do their maintenance at night. That's fine for people living in North American time zones, but not so good for people living in other parts of the world.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 7, 2021)

This is my triple rendered bacon fat soap. I use cocoa powder, coffee, and beer for the liquid.


----------



## gnome (Aug 28, 2021)

Cool, I've been looking for info on this sort of thing!

One question I still have is whether the frying process changes the saponification factor in any meaningful way. I know there are a lot of chemical changes that happen in deep-frying, but I don't know the specifics and I'm not sure at what scale they happen. Saponification factor changes of less than 1% probably don't matter in practical terms, and I'm guessing that flavor alterations in fry oil due to oxidation and such probably become apparent at far lower concentrations than that... but maybe there are chemical changes that aren't culinarily important that do matter for soapmaking!

I'm giving it a shot with some fry oil left over from making falafel, an unknown mix of olive, peanut, sunflower, and I think even sesame. (They all have very close factors, but I'm erring on the side of caution.) The soap is still curing and still smells like used fry oil, but I'm hoping it won't leave that scent on hands. : )


----------



## Ford (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi, do notice a bit of fry oil "smell" now. But not anything over powering.
recipe I used:
Fry oil 50% (I used canola in calculator)
Coconut Oil 30%
Cocoa Butter 15%
Castor Oil 5%
Added 4 oz.. Almond milk as part of liquid.
Added Cherry Almond FO

Tried to give a chance of being a good bar of soap. Thanks


----------



## gnome (Aug 28, 2021)

Here's what I ended up using:

- 75 g used vegetable oil (mix of olive, sesame, sunflower, and peanut)
- 9.65 g NaOH crystals (Rooto drain cleaner "100% lye")
- 21 g water

Making a small test batch actually made it harder, since I had to use the milligram scale and couldn't use the stick blender. : P This is my first foray into soapmaking, so I otherwise tried to keep it very simple.


----------



## gnome (Apr 19, 2022)

I finally used my soap, about 8 months later! It has been sitting loosely wrapped on a bathroom shelf to dry and cure, and then I didn't bother trying it out until the current bar of soap finally got used up—which was slow, as I've been preferring our refillable foaming soap dispenser.

Notes from first few days of use:

- Color has dimmed from a very light yellow-white to have slight orangish cast, with a few orange spots. Oxidation?
- Has a mild smell of rancid oils, which is unfortunate but not unexpected. I'd expected it to smell a little fishy or like a deep-fryer or something else mildly off-putting. But since the smell does not cling to my hands after washing, I really don't care. (On the flip side, basically all scented soaps leave a scent on my hand, which I really dislike!)
- Lathers readily, although not profusely.
- Pretty slippery feeling, almost slimy. The wet side (on the soap tray) tends to be a little goopy—I might need to use a different tray so that it doesn't sit wet as much. But the softness makes it easier for the kiddo to wash her hands, which is great.

The goopiness might be something to tone down a little in a future version, although as a novice I really don't know what to change. Maybe tone down the 5% lye discount a little? It stopped being zappy within 2 days, so I think I have some margin for error.

The smell limits how likely other people are to want to make this recipe, but I suspect if it's used relatively fresh (after 2 months, not 8) then it will be much more inoffensive.

So, not bad as a first try, and I may solicit some used fry oil from neighbors to have another go at it!


----------



## Ford (Apr 20, 2022)

You have a 100% vegetable oil soap. Similar to a Castile recipe. They can be goopy and slimy. Add some hard oils. Also something for lather. The shelf life, was trashed to start with. So going rancid. Sooner than later. Would not surprise. For these reasons I chose to use it as just another oil. In a kinda normal recipe. 
    My original batch has lightened and fragrance is all but gone. But still look and perform well. No ill smell or rancidity. I use no chelators. 
    for a 100% veggy soap. Search for, the world famous, heralded by Kings and Queens around the globe.... Zany's no slime Castile recipe. 
   It is a good thread to read.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 20, 2022)

Ford said:


> Search for, the world famous, heralded by Kings and Queens around the globe.... Zany's no slime Castile recipe.





for the testimonial. You just made my day.
As it happens, I was thinking the same thing!

*Zany's No Slime Castile* recipe




@gnome I would advise a small 12-16 oz or 500 gram batch for easier production. Also, I would love it if you would start a new thread to post results! _"ZNSC with Fry Oil"_ as the title maybe? What a great way to use up fry oil... if it works, of course. I've not tried to make it with canola. Should be interesting.


----------



## gnome (Apr 21, 2022)

Very interesting! I've saved off a copy and I may try that!


----------

